# 29 in wheels



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

I ocassionally ride my Mountain Bike can anyone give me info on the 29 in models and also I ve heard alot of riders are just riding single gears now. Is 29 in single gear the new fad now?


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

29ers are the new fad....singlespeeds have been around for awhile now. Here is a little reading about the 29ers......

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/29er_(bicycle)

Riding a singlespeed is all about momentum and using the features of the trail to it's full potential. Main thing is that you find the one gear that suits *you* the best for everything on the trail....climbing, technical, etc.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Been looking at the 29's myself. Have the itch to upgrade my almost 15 year old Trek hardtail. I could never go SS but that's me. There are more and more out that aren't SS in the 29er's.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

29" wheels roll over obstacles better than 26" wheels and tend to have less rolling resistance in some cases. Is it worth the expense to make the switch? It really is personal opinion. 

You would be better off doing some reading over on our states mountain biking website, www.mmba.org. There is some great info over there. 

Personally, I ride a full suspension Giant Trance X2 with 26" wheels and it handles anything Michigan can throw at it. I've done some racing in the state as well.

Single speed is not a fad, but has been around for quite some time and I think it takes a unique rider to enjoy it.


----------



## Pyranha (Apr 6, 2010)

I have mad respect for the single speed bikers out at Pontiac Lake! Me, I'll cheerfully pick the granny gears for some of the climbs!


----------



## 29er (Jan 26, 2011)

Hackman said:


> I ocassionally ride my Mountain Bike can anyone give me info on the 29 in models and also I ve heard alot of riders are just riding single gears now. Is 29 in single gear the new fad now?


Hackman, there are models offered by bikesdirect.com that begin at about $500. Looking at the specs of each you will see that most of the SS models are geared with tooth count in the vicinity of 32 Front/ 20 Rear. The bike will be slower down the trail but easier to climb with. I like and own a Redline 29er (moly-steel frame). The base Redline 29er comes with rim brakes (thumbs down) $600-700, the Redline Flight is $900-1000. By the time you buy the cheaper, change wheels and install discs and caliper systems.......poof, there goes the price advantage plus more compared to the price of the Flight. I installed a rigid carbon fork on mine for a couple hundy. Most of the better manufacturers give you a frame that is compatable with derraileur gear systems but you'll be stuck buying an new rear wheel or changing the hub. As the other posts indicate, it is an increasingly popular design. So much so that the manufaturers are providing ladies models. You aren't likely to get as much bike in a 26" model for the same money spent. PM me if you have other questions offline. :coolgleam


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

If your not over 6 ft tall and have a 34" + inseam then you dont need or want a 29-er my 2 cents!


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I would disagree with that but we all have our likes and dislikes. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

